# plants for cichlids?



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

What kind of plant can I put on my limestone rocks that will eventually cover the rock work? Will yellow labs allow it to grow over the rocks?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

delta5 said:


> What kind of plant can I put on my limestone rocks that will eventually cover the rock work? Will yellow labs allow it to grow over the rocks?


+1 I'm curious too


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Anubias nana and Java Fern are your best options.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I know that would work on a porous rock/driftwood but would it work on a non porous rock?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

somebody said:


> I know that would work on a porous rock/driftwood but would it work on a non porous rock?


Yes but they take longer to attach them selves. You can super glue them on to start with.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Just regular super glue?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Gel is better, make sure you dry the rock and plant with a paper towel first


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

What kind of grass like plant would work in 8.2ph 79F? What kind of moss?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Algae 
Atleast that's all that grows for me


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

delta5 said:


> What kind of grass like plant would work in 8.2ph 79F? What kind of moss?


Any. Just depends how much effort you want to go to.
The majority of plants don't give a monkeys about your water parameters as long as they have sufficient food (meaning carbon and fertilisers) and you don't bombard them with too much light.


----------

